# just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks



## warpperformance.com (Feb 27, 2004)

just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks im sooo happy best car i have 
i have a new ford gt for sale so let me know email me if you need pics


----------



## BracketRacer (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*

and what, pray tell is a 425 Murcielago?


----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (BracketRacer)*

im in the same boat....


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (BgBmprBam)*

pfft haahaha. It's one of those new Murcielago's with the optional big block.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (BracketRacer)*

this is a 425 murcielago








but $4.25 a piece "you pull it"


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (rabbitmania)*

He is 17 and he can afford a Lambo... Congrats.... YOUR FIRED!!!!


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (hectordc9)*

correction: that WAS a 425 murcielago


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*

425 murc.


----------



## warpperformance.com (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (fitch)*

its my dads he sold his coffe company and know is getting in to cars i love it what chould be better then this he has only let me take it out 3 or 4 time but oooo SH-- its fast as a mother FU-- o we also just got a white gt3 and a yellow 355 when i find out how to put pics i will post some if any of you like in seattle we have a wearhouse where we keep our cars email me if you wana come check it or they are all cool we have others cars as well a new ford gt viper and some others things a 427 cobra origanal wow i cant spell sorry


----------



## KINCEDN9 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*

holy crap- pretty sweet stuff my man. I bet you really love driving the civic after even looking at the lambo- Your padre is building quite a nice collection. Here's to coffee








Being from Seattle, the coffee company that you dad sold didn't happen to be starbucks would it?


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (KINCEDN9)*

whoa dude I wanna come see your papa's wherehouse. PLEASE!








Man I'll be having cargasm's for weeks.
Oh, and i doubt it was Starbucks, we have lots o coffee company's.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*

post some pics. Also starbucks was never sold if you are serious.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (icedmocha)*

...starbucks are not a franchise, not individually owned and currently owned by Jerry Baldwin, history teacher Zev Siegel, and writer Gordon Bowker...it is currently being run by sonics majority leader Howard Schultz....


_Modified by Leweyb at 8:08 PM 4-11-2004_


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_...starbucks are not a franchise, not individually owned and currently owned by Jerry Baldwin, history teacher Zev Siegel, and writer Gordon Bowker...it is currently being run by sonics majority leader Howard Schultz....

_Modified by Leweyb at 8:08 PM 4-11-2004_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trayvessio (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_...starbucks are not a franchise, not individually owned and currently owned by Jerry Baldwin, history teacher Zev Siegel, and writer Gordon Bowker...it is currently being run by sonics majority leader Howard Schultz....

_Modified by Leweyb at 8:08 PM 4-11-2004_

I went to high school with Jordan and Addie Schultz. Jordan was alright, but his daughter was an idiotic, pampered, and fat piece of ****.


----------



## Revelate (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warpperformance.com* »_its my dads he sold his coffe company and know is getting in to cars i love it what chould be better then this he has only let me take it out 3 or 4 time but oooo SH-- its fast as a mother FU-- o we also just got a white gt3 and a yellow 355 when i find out how to put pics i will post some if any of you like in seattle we have a wearhouse where we keep our cars email me if you wana come check it or they are all cool we have others cars as well a new ford gt viper and some others things a 427 cobra origanal wow i cant spell sorry









Ok, how many votes for:
*"You're full of it!"* ?
And how many for
*"I wanna see the cars!!!"* ?
I'm in Woodinville, PM me if you want me to take pics and post them for you.


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Revelate)*

maybe your pops should invest in a little thing for his son that we like to call "education"








that's one mighty run-on sentence you got there sonny


----------



## mtl314 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (BracketRacer)*

hey if u work for lambo will you send me some pics of smoe door hindges?


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (sidekick_tonto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sidekick_tonto* »_maybe your pops should invest in a little thing for his son that we like to call "education"








that's one mighty run-on sentence you got there sonny








Hahaahaha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (protzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protzler* »_Hahaahaha









HAHAHAHAHAHHAH BEST PIC in context EVER!


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (hectordc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hectordc9* »_this is a 425 murcielago










Damn, poor car









.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (KIEZERJOSE)*

Used Civic to a Murci?








Purchase an expensive camera and post some pics.


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (tachycardia)*

I'm local I wanna see.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_I'm local I wanna see.

take some pics for us!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (icedmocha)*

You have a runway nearby? I can fly-in in my Stealth Bomber and later we can fly around and enjoy some cocktails.


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Ntrikit)*

This is the most fun I've had in a long long time reading a thread full of BULL****...
It sort of pisses me off ... because no actual owner would have done/said/claimed ANYTHING that the owner of this thread has...
Maybe a ferrari owner... but never someone with bull blood.


----------



## warpperformance.com (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (ElecMoHwk)*

my dad sold his coffee companey Da Vinci Gourmet and so thats why we have all the cars as soon as i get some pic i will post them o and my mom just got a 355 f1 spider used but its cool yellow with a black to and for the people out there that dont beleave my call Da Vinci Gourmet and find out how that bought it from or do some research and i so i will try get pics thank you


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*


----------



## Revelate (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (warpperformance.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warpperformance.com* »_my dad sold his coffee companey Da Vinci Gourmet and so thats why we have all the cars

I'm still not sure what to make of this. The Vortex user obviously has no grammar skills, which doesn't fit the bill of a son from a wealthy family.
But Da Vinci Gourmet, based in Seattle, _was_ sold about 6 months ago in a _cash transaction_ with founders William Cotter and Gregory Davenport.
Questions still remain:
Why would an entrepreneur take hard earned cash from a very successful business venture and waste it away on cars (unless it's for a personal collection)?
Why does the info for the user "warpperformance.com" (David van Breda) have a different last name than the founders who sold Da Vinci?
Assuming David is real, and also is the same David to be contacted on warpperformance.com, how is a 17 year old running an online parts business with a horrible web site and apparently no corporate backing?
Why hasn't warpperformance.com taken _any_ pictures of the supposed amazing car collection?
The saga continues...








Still offering my Canon 10D for photography.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Revelate)*

Wow...that website is pretty nasty. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (SvenRasta)*

warpperformance.com =







hahahahaha
thanks for the laugh everyone.


----------



## Tomandante (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (CorradoChaos'92)*

warpperformance






















they better take down that sh!!!!t
he is 17 years old whit a lambo and he can't afford a digi cam








we r dubbers no dumbers


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (hectordc9)*

Hey there. First off, honestly, I do have a HARD time believing your claims of your father owning a "425 Murcielago" as... I'm very well educated on the Murcielago, and all other Lamborghinis. Also, NONE of your actions are anything close to that of a respectful Lamborghini owner... However... I will offer this. I will DRIVE, up to your location, with a camera very capable of settling this whole thing... I am in Southern California and I will make the trek on my dime. I'm that curious.


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (ElecMoHwk)*

Or I'll just drive 30 miles and post pics for everyone. I want to see this warehouse full of exotic cars...








and please dude, graduate high school and learn how to spell and use proper grammar before you come here talking all this chit.


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*

So can you actually BUY anything from warpperformance??







Contact me at 206-------- You don't even have a business phone? I hope your not trying to actually make any money or anything off that site. Worst thing ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pacmanchomps86 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*

Im in seattle, i want to see this warehouse of exotics woodinville is only a 15 minute drive. I dont think ive ever even seen a bull prancing around in seattle


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (Pacmanchomps86)*

nor have I.
a few horses seldomly...but no bulls to chase them off


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*

hey maybe I could meet you in my mclaren f1 at mcdonalds,and we could cruise.by the way I even have naaaaawwwsss


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (jettaman161)*

Our David is full BS!








"You can contact me at or email me [email protected] "
Maybe people should contact you at [email protected] ?








Organization:
Warp Performance
David van Breda
1115 N 27th Place
Renton, WA 98056
US

Email: [email protected]
You site sucks big time man! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Can papa can afford a Lambo... and you can't afford a cheap digital camera? c'mon man! LOL!


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (daniel.ramirez)*

sorry I have to keep this funny ass thread alive


----------



## 18TVeedubber (Feb 10, 2003)

i wish there was a forum for all these kind of threads, gives me stuff to read at work, and i cant say i hate the drama


----------



## eli10 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (jettaman161)*

Here is a couple of his exceprts from another thread....

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman161* »_hi every one 
just want to know, if you would let a honda civic come along.
iv allways wanted to be apart of things like this but i dont have a vw or bmw or one of the nicer cars out there. i would love 2 join you all but i dont want you 2 hate me if i came. so let me know if it would be ok 


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman161* »_ok thank you all for your help i have loved vw for ever one day hope 2 own a corrado or a gti, 

Here is the thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
Doesn't sound like a rich kid to me


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (eli10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eli10* »_Here is a couple of his exceprts from another thread....
Here is the thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3
Doesn't sound like a rich kid to me










hhhhmmm







Explain that one richy rich


----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (jettaman161)*

Mohawk, is there even such a thing as a 425 murc? I didn't think there was...


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (protzler)*

NO there is NOT anything even remotely refered to as a "425 Murcielago".
The Murcielago's have a 6.2L V12 engine, putting out 580hp, so... thats really not going to be any numbers that could have been confused either...
The only Murcielago I could imagine having "425" in it's name, would be a kitcar with a chevy engine!
This car does not exist, and this poster claiming they own one (and whatever else), is a fraud. I would even feel confident saying he's never even seen a Lamborghini Murcielago in person.


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (pocketrocket84gti)*

agreed


----------



## gtivinny (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (magic_hobo)*

Here is a picture of my car you bastards! tHAT'S ME drIving it


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: just got my new 425 Murciélago after 12 weeks (gtivinny)*

What game is that ? Thats a nice rendering of a D6!


----------

